# Need some advice.....



## ROusley88 (May 16, 2019)

I have been out every year for several years without any luck. And when I say go out, I went to a single wooded area. I decided to take it semi serious this year, and it has been pretty great. The last two weeks have been fairly fruitful. However, starting this past Sunday, I have been coming up empty handed. I have been out every day and to several different locations. I have covered acres.......without a single sighting. I am West of Fort Wayne about 40 miles. Is the season over in our area? If not, what types of areas are you finding them in?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

You should check out the New Update Here page, started by noskydaddy on this forum, it's the most followed in the state, and of any state, any info you need is there. Most are looking at heading to Michigan now, but I think the northern 1/3 of the state still has some time. Check around dying elm, and large/dying popalar, ash, and apple trees


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

ROusley88 said:


> I have been out every year for several years without any luck. And when I say go out, I went to a single wooded area. I decided to take it semi serious this year, and it has been pretty great. The last two weeks have been fairly fruitful. However, starting this past Sunday, I have been coming up empty handed. I have been out every day and to several different locations. I have covered acres.......without a single sighting. I am West of Fort Wayne about 40 miles. Is the season over in our area? If not, what types of areas are you finding them in?


I live in Angola, found about 80 medium to large yellows last Sat. and Sun.
They are still around.
I do not know what areas you have to hunt but I think it would be best to focus on areas in the woods with North facing slopes or the darker areas of woods.
My area was consistently cooler than the Ft. Wayne area this Spring.
Maybe try Pokagon state park or Chain o lakes state park. Might be time to expand you horizons. Good luck my friend


----------

